# Lewis Klitchko off!



## GouRonin (Jan 30, 2003)

Oh man, just when you thought it was gonna get good Lewis decides that he may not want to fight Vitali for a belt. After stepping aside and dropping a belt for a million buck$ and a range rover from Don King so that Bryd/Holyfield could go at it for the title, Lewis now wants to fight Tyson again instead of Vitali Klitchko because he says the fans want to see that most of all.

WTF?

Lewis. We want to see you fight Byrd, Wladimir, Ruiz, and unify the division. What's the problem? Byrd and you would play point games all night. But eventually you'd knock him out *if* you caught him. Ruiz? Well, it's go some distance but you'd out point him. Wladimir is the only problem you have.

Why are you fighting a guy who is a circus sideshow? Complain about your lack of respect in the division but you're not working to gain any either. Fight Vitali at least. Jeez...


----------



## arnisador (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Why are you fighting a guy who is a circus sideshow? *



Is this the guy who they said had the most losses of any active boxer (241 or so)?


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Is this the guy who they said had the most losses of any active boxer (241 or so)? *



I am referring to Tyson being a sideshow. The most losingest boxer I beleive is Bruce _"The Mouse"_ Strauss.

Vitali is undefeated I think. Vitali is a step in the right direction but Wladimir is the one he ought to be fighting.

Fans want to see unification bouts. To do this Lewis needs to fight:

Wladimir Kitchsko - This would be his biggest problem. The guy is fast and big and works a lot like Lewis. This would be a boxing match. Not a brawl. Might be boring but very technical and the average fan might not appreciate it but us die hards would. I would give this one to Wladimir. Lewis would have to work hard to pull off a win.

John Ruiz - Ruiz is a jouneyman who stumbled onto his belt. Not a bad fighter. (Why he's fighting RJJ who is a LHW I have no idea but that will be a good bout) I pick Lewis in an easy win.

Chris Byrd - A tough fight to call. Lewis massively outweighs Byrd and his much taller. However Byrd is fast and would take Lewis the distance on points and come close to winning IF he doesn't get tagged by Lewis. Both men fight for points so it'd be exciting to watch technically. I give this one to Lewis.

There you have it. Lewis could unify the division. But he won't. He's repeatedly taken step aside money and gifts to avoid this, as well as dropped belts.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 16, 2003)

> I am referring to Tyson being a sideshow



Well, I can't argue with that at this point.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 16, 2003)

I see he may not make his next fight due to illness. I also saw in today's paper that he has a new tattoo that covers much of his face. Sheesh!


----------



## MartialArtist (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *I am referring to Tyson being a sideshow. The most losingest boxer I beleive is Bruce "The Mouse" Strauss.
> 
> Vitali is undefeated I think. Vitali is a step in the right direction but Wladimir is the one he ought to be fighting.
> ...


I agree, he should fight at least one of the Klithsco sp? brothers.

People underestimate Byrd.  Lewis outweighs him and does have a longer reach, which although isn't the biggest advantage in a street fight, is a great advantage in boxing.  When somebody goes in, Lewis uppercuts.  You have to be one FAST mofo and I do mean FAST to get in and expect to defend against Lewis's uppercut.

Wladimir I think has a longer reach, and has a couple of pounds on Lewis, while Vitali is similiar to Lewis.


----------



## MartialArtist (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I see he may not make his next fight due to illness. I also saw in today's paper that he has a new tattoo that covers much of his face. Sheesh! *


Typical 80's Tyson match, KO in the first round.

But, it looked weird.  Most of the time, when someone's KOed, they don't start getting up at nine and casually taking thier mouthpiece out.  Most KO's = person ends up getting up much later than 9-10 seconds.


----------



## Baoquan (Feb 23, 2003)

Lewis/Klitchko being called off is a damn shame - but i'd also prefer to see Wladimir step in that ring. Iwould be a great fight, and an instance of that rarest of birds - a heavyweight _boxing_ match. 

On Tyson/Etienne - Etienne got hit legit - but he could have got up if he tried...but then why bother. He knew he was gonna lose, so why take more punishment - payday is the same.

On Ruiz/RJJ - RJJ for the win. He's too classy - Johnny Ruiz is a good tough fighter, but RJJ's skills make up for the weight diff.


----------



## Baoquan (Feb 23, 2003)

Just caught this on ESPN - 

Klitschko files suit against World Boxing Council 

Good effert - but boxing councils all too often follow the money, not the rules. I doubt he'll get his shot...nor will his brother, unfortunately.


----------



## MartialArtist (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Baoquan _
> *Just caught this on ESPN -
> 
> Klitschko files suit against World Boxing Council
> ...


And Lewis wonders why his division doesn't get any respect   He has to earn it which I think he did, but then defend the title which he's not really doing.


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I see he may not make his next fight due to illness. I also saw in today's paper that he has a new tattoo that covers much of his face. Sheesh! *



Oh, he's just drumming up publicity with that... note the timing. He always does something off just before a bout (gets a new tat, goes missing, etc).

 

I don't pay for fights anymore- we used to have rotating poker parties with a few friends. $50 got you in, the host would order the fight, the game would ensue, food and booze provided. Then the match. A relatively cheap & fun evening. Now everyone's getting old & lame.


----------

